# Taste of the Wild?



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anybody feed their dog tast of the wild? Would you recommend it? I'll be getting my pup around march 15 and I would like to buy a good quality dog food. I was also told not to feed my puppy, puppy food. Too much protein could make him grow to fast amd could potentially cause HD. Also what type of training treets would you guys recommend. Last but not least, best puppy shampoo/conditioner and deodorizer. Sorry I know this all wasn't in the title. Any advice would still be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

I have fed them all, the 5 star, 4 star, including TOTW, which is considered a very good food...she did fine on it, it's a bit expensive and not found at every dog store in my area, but, as many of us find, she is a very, very picky GSD, and turns her nose up at any kibble until it's got something interesting mixed in...I'm of the opinion if I could find a kibble that she loved, I'd buy it all the time! Right now we are eating BB....
Pet stores sell little training treats for puppies, they are tiny and just a calorie or so in each one...I used these forever.... Now she loves her treats, probably her favorite ones would be bil-jak treats. 
Have bought shampoo a couple of times, but it's hard to bath her at home inside and it's too cold outside, so I take her somewhere or to a self service dog wash- they usually supply the shampoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I feed TOTW to my male with severe food allergies and he does wonderfully on it. I feed the puppy formula to my female and she's also doing well. It's actually one if the least expensive of the premium LID brands, but I agree it can be hard to find. I order it from amazon and have it on auto-ship. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Taste of the wild my shepherd was on until like the last poster said, she got tired of it... So we changed to Fromm... But taste of the wild is good if you can get them to eat it.. 

For treats for training, we use high quality kibble such as Orijen or Fromm 4 star, as it is low calorie and can really pump her full of it.. 

Shampoo we try to avoid, she plays in mud puddles every-other day and stays pretty clean 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas was fed TOTW pacific stream from roughly 4 weeks until He hated it at 5 months old. He did very good on it. I did try to let him have it again recently, but I can honestly say. I have never seen a dog wrinkle his face up like that before. LOL He hates it. He makes a face and spits it out. He is on Merrick beef grain free, and he loves it. You could do the amazon.com thing, or try Chewy.com. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

I was looking at it on wag.com. first time buyers get like a 20 percent off deal. I figure I can get two bags and hopefully that should last a puppy a couple months. Btw, how long would two 33 pound bags of food last for a puppy?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Airman1stclass said:


> I was looking at it on wag.com. first time buyers get like a 20 percent off deal. I figure I can get two bags and hopefully that should last a puppy a couple months. Btw, how long would two 33 pound bags of food last for a puppy?


 Don't make the mistake I did. Only get one bag, and make sure the pup really likes the food. They actually can change what they like over night. I was stuck with 2 bags of TOTW, when Jonas became a hater LOL. I ended up donating it to the Humane Society.


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

I feed my GSD and 2 Shelties TOTW (my Shelties are retired conformation show dogs; 1 is an AKC champion and the other is pointed). I rotate between flavors, and they all LOVE it. They lick their bowls clean every time, even without any additions. Plus, their coats are in beautiful, shiny condition.

I use Jeffers "Baby Powder" shampoo:

Baby Powder Tearless Shampoo


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I really appreciate it. I can't wait to get this guy.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've fed it. No complaints.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm thinking about switching to totw as well. Right now Zoe eats blue wilderness but she has to be convinced to eat it.... She was obsessed with the bb grain free salmon biscuits though.... So that's why I'm crossing my fingers she will like totw... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> Don't make the mistake I did. Only get one bag, and make sure the pup really likes the food. They actually can change what they like over night. I was stuck with 2 bags of TOTW, when Jonas became a hater LOL. I ended up donating it to the Humane Society.


Haha I never thought about that. Lol great advice. Will definitely take this.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So question. A lot of ypu guys are saying your dog won't eat the food that you bought it. Has anyone ever tried to be stubborn back and not switch the food? A dog isn't crazy, he isn't gonna starve himself right?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You are correct. The dog should not starve its self.


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never had a problem with them turning their noses up (my ultra-finicky cats eat it, too). The Shelties have been on it for years, and the GSD is almost 10 months old. But, like I said, I rotate the flavors with every bag. They like the Wetlands formula best, but they eat all the flavors willingly.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I feed my guy TOTW Wild Boar. He was on Salmon TOTW but seems to prefer the Boar. He does not seem to be a picky eater but I too would start with a small bag to make certain they can tolerate it well. 

How fun that you finally get your puppy!!!!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol I'm not to the point of her refusing food so it's not an issue yet...I'd just prefer to find a foot that she enjoys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You should check out costcos natures domain grain free food. Great dog food that's only 30 dollars a bag. That and supplement with nupro silver joint and immune support. Paying 50 bucks for a bag of food is silly.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Baillif said:


> You should check out costcos natures domain grain free food. Great dog food that's only 30 dollars a bag. That and supplement with nupro silver joint and immune support. Paying 50 bucks for a bag of food is silly.


I really do feel the same way. I just want what's best for my dog. But I will definitely check that out. I'm assuming you use this brand?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah it's called Natures Domain it's a Kirkland signature brand. We use it with the sport dogs at the kennel and they do great on it. There's three different protein sources you can choose from. I've been able to switch between taste of the wild that and natural balance with no digestive issues on dogs even ones on the sensitive stomach side.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> So question. A lot of ypu guys are saying your dog won't eat the food that you bought it. *Has anyone ever tried to be stubborn back and not switch the food?* A dog isn't crazy, he isn't gonna starve himself right?


I have. My puppy didn't eat for 3.5 days and lost 2 lbs. I gave in. I couldn't see risking her health. Especially since she was still in her very active growing period. 
At 11.5 months we have tried several kibble, canned and now raw. Even feeding raw there are some things she just won't touch. Or she did eat them and now she won't. She's pickier than either of my human children could ever have imagined being.... Drives me nuts.

Best of luck with your new pup. Hope you don't get a picky eater.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm currently feeding my pup totw and she loves it! No complaints yet. I switched from fromm because she would get loose stools. That gets pretty nasty to clean up. Ever since I switched, her poops are solid! I also tried canidae, royal canin, and blue buffalo (didn't like them). It boils down to what your dog likes and can handle. I got lucky with mine that she's not picky. It was her poo that made me switch. As for puppy shampoo, I top paw with oatmeal and baking soda. I also use Martha Stewart waterless shampoo every other day because my dog stinks! Just spray and wipe off! She's loves it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

My almost 6 month old likes it. I think it tastes a little dry.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> My almost 6 month old likes it. I think it tastes a little dry.


You've tried it?? ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> I'm thinking about switching to totw as well. Right now Zoe eats blue wilderness but she has to be convinced to eat it.... She was obsessed with the bb grain free salmon biscuits though.... So that's why I'm crossing my fingers she will like totw...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wonder if Blue Wilderness changed their formulas recently? Our Papillons used to devour it, and now they will not touch it.

We have fed our 9 month old GSD TOTW High Prairie, not puppy formula, since getting her on our breeder's recommendation and she has done very well on it. She has a gorgeous, shiny coat and does not shed very much (yet!  )


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Mala said:


> I'm currently feeding my pup totw and she loves it! No complaints yet. I switched from fromm because she would get loose stools. That gets pretty nasty to clean up. Ever since I switched, her poops are solid! I also tried canidae, royal canin, and blue buffalo (didn't like them). It boils down to what your dog likes and can handle. I got lucky with mine that she's not picky. It was her poo that made me switch. As for puppy shampoo, I top paw with oatmeal and baking soda. I also use Martha Stewart waterless shampoo every other day because my dog stinks! Just spray and wipe off! She's loves it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think i've seen this oatmeal on dog supplies.com Great website. Really great deals.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed my GSD TOTW, he hasn't had any problems on it. My cats also eat TOTW.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I fed my younger male Taste of the Wild as a puppy, and he did very well on it. I would recommend it.


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

I will also recommend TOTW. Olivia was originally on Blue and it was a disaster. Switched over to TOTW high prairie and we saw significant improvements. Stool smell and consistency became normal, her coat shines and looks much healthier.

One caveat. While it is a rare occurrence (Less than once a month), I have noticed Olivia can really belt out some vicious flatulence, almost always when she is sleeping. It's almost like she wakes up for a second or two just to turn and smile at me. A small price to pay for a good quality food. By no means should this sway anyone from going this route.

If anyone has a Tractor Supply near them, TOTW is usually $48.99 for the large bag. Once a year, they have a 10% off coupon for their pet sale. They also have a $5 coupon every so often. Take advantage


----------



## mikecu (Nov 30, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Yeah it's called Natures Domain it's a Kirkland signature brand. We use it with the sport dogs at the kennel and they do great on it. There's three different protein sources you can choose from. I've been able to switch between taste of the wild that and natural balance with no digestive issues on dogs even ones on the sensitive stomach side.



I strongly suspect that that Nature's Domain and TOTW is the same product. 

I base this statement on a couple of things:

1. When TOTW had their recall, the Costco product was also recalled.
2. The ingredient list on both bags are almost identical (Salmon & Sweet Potato).
3. The smell and physical seem to be the same. 

For over $20 less per bag, I like the Nature's Domain.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I fed it for about six months. He did fine on it but it made him smell doggy. Eventually he started to turn his nose up at it though.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

robk said:


> I fed it for about six months. He did fine on it but it made him smell doggy. Eventually he started to turn his nose up at it though.


On natures domain or TOTW? And did you try switching flavors?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Airman1stclass said:


> On natures domain or TOTW? And did you try switching flavors?


TOTW. No, I changed brands. Then I switched to raw.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

mikecu said:


> I strongly suspect that that Nature's Domain and TOTW is the same product.
> 
> I base this statement on a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Yup pretty much this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I feed TOTW to Stosh and he's doing really well on it. I tried Orijen and Nature's Variety but he wasn't eating well so I put down samples of each and he chose the TOTW. If you're in the military you get a 10% discount at Tractor Supply


----------



## KodaPup (Dec 19, 2013)

Koda was getting TOTW puppy for a while, put it didn't really agree with her (loose poops) so we had to switch. It's a great, high quality food and I wish I could keep giving it to her, but alas, it wasn't meant to be. From the little bit of research I've done on food, it isn't so much the protein that is a problem for growing puppies, it's the calcium. If you get a Large Breed Puppy formula, there is normally less calcium in the recipe to avoid crazy growth spurts that are rough on the joints.

As far as puppy treats go, I used hot dogs (cut into pieces about the size of my pinky nail) as high value treats for learning new commands and kibble as low value treats for reinforcing what she already knew. Koda is extremely play driven so now at 6 months old I use fetch to reinforce what she already knows instead of food. I don't throw the ball until she successfully completes the command. She doesn't know she's doing anything other than playing.  She also gets ice cubes as treats around the house. She acts like ice is the greatest thing in the world...icicles especially - they are like a stick (another one of her favorite things) made out of ice! Heaven!

For shampoo, I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo. Because it's for human babies, it's pretty mild and tear free. I tried to get her in the bath tub every week as a young puppy to desensitize her to it, but only used shampoo every 2-3 weeks to prevent drying out her coat. When it was a "no shampoo" week I tried to put some toys in the tub with her and make it nothing but fun. I will do the same thing with my next dog. Koda loves bath time now and I love that I don't have to wrestle a 44 pound German Shepherd puppy into the tub every time she gets into something nasty. Winning! 

Congrats on your new puppy! Have fun.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Yeah it's called Natures Domain it's a Kirkland signature brand. We use it with the sport dogs at the kennel and they do great on it. There's three different protein sources you can choose from. I've been able to switch between taste of the wild that and natural balance with no digestive issues on dogs even ones on the sensitive stomach side.


That's why Gunther is one. He was on TOTW High Prairie Puppy (would have had him on Pacific Stream but the feed store that carried TOTW in my area doesn't sell the puppy formula) and when he was old enough I switched over and noticed that Nature's Domain Salmon and Sweet Potato only had 1.2% Calcium and I could have been feeding that to him the whole time. He thrived on both and still gobbles up the salmon and sweet potato one. It's about 1/2 the cost of TOTW for me.

Aren't they both owned by Diamond?


----------



## Rmccoy (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm feeding Kali "taste of the wild" puppy.

Today she decided the cats "kit & kabootle" was better.

I tried explaining that was like being offered a New York strip but eating white castles, but she just stared as if I were an idiot!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz loves his. He gets the High Prairie Bison/venison formula. He has done really well on it. He started out on Science Diet then to Blue Buffalo. Those two he had trouble with consistent stools. After putting him on Taste if the Wild, his stools straightened out, meaning they no longer had a strong odor, the stool was smaller and no more soft stools. This is important for the anal gland too.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I use TOTW Lamb for Fawn, as well as my older dog who has allergies. They both love it. I use Orejin dry for low value treat and cheese or dried liver for high value treats. 

My job sells a bunch of high quality kibble so they are all affordable for me but my favorites are TOTW and Acana. People swear by Orejin and Solid Gold but our clients with various breeds seem to have stomach tissues with them.


----------

